
More People Are Using Drones to Catch Their Cheating Partners - BrandonMarc
http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/more-people-are-using-drones-to-catch-their-cheating-partners
======
BrandonMarc
It's probably more accurate to say people are hiring p.i.'s to use drones to
catch their spouses cheating. Also, it would seem that being in a "no-fault"
state versus a "fault" state in terms of allowing divorce is also a driver for
collecting such evidence.

 _“One lady hired a private investigator to fly a drone over Central Park to
spy on her cheating husband,” he says. “The use of drones for spying may be
more prevalent in fault states—although the number of states that consider
marital infidelity as a factor in divorce cases is limited. Divorcing spouses
may be more inclined to procure evidence of illegal behavior in the backyard
of their ex 's house.”_

